# Web site with parts



## groban (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi, my name is christos and i am from Greece.  

My father owns a store which sells spare parts for cars since 1973. It is not a Nissan specialized store but we have a number of mechanical parts for classical Nissans (520,620,720, LB110, LB310, N12, N13 etc). My father is getting old, so I made a website (English/Greek) to sell this stuff. Some examples of the parts are

Water/Fuel Pumps and hydraulic pump repair sets here

Idler Arms here

Tie road ends here

Ball joints here

Cables here

Wheel - Clutch Bearings here

Clutch Plates here

Drive Shaft Center Support here

I haven't complete the uploading of the items to the site, a lot of work ahead :-(, so if you are looking for something specific feel free to ask.

Thanks
Christos

Note for the moderators: I don't believe that i am violating the forum's rules with this post. However, if i do so, please remove this thread and sorry for the inconvenience caused


----------

